# Happy Thanksgiving



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Hope you all enjoy a fine Thanksgiving with family and friends. We may not always agree on everything but we still have plenty to be thankful for. I’m thankful for living in America with all its blessings. I’m thankful for a heritage left by my ancestors who worked so hard to carve a living from the land. I’m thankful for the time spent in the mountains and on the desert. I’m thankful for my blessings from God. I’m thankful for my family. And I hope we can all continue to hunt and enjoy life in the years to come. Y’all have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

cowboy said:


> Hope you all enjoy a fine Thanksgiving with family and friends. We may not always agree on everything but we still have plenty to be thankful for. I’m thankful for living in America with all its blessings. I’m thankful for a heritage left by my ancestors who worked so hard to carve a living from the land. I’m thankful for the time spent in the mountains and on the desert. I’m thankful for my blessings from God. I’m thankful for my family. And I hope we can all continue to hunt and enjoy life in the years to come. Y’all have a wonderful Thanksgiving


Amen to that. Wishing you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cowboy couldn't have said it any better! Your words back at ya, and many thankful blessings to come.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree wholeheartedly! Happy Thanksgiving. Grateful to live in this amazing country.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Well stated for sure. 
Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is defiantly many things to be thankful for. Best wishes to everybody.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Plenty to be thankful for this year, myself. Excited to experience my first Thanksgiving with my daughter most of all. She even gets to try turkey tomorrow, her first meat. 

Hope tomorrow and the weeks to come provide everyone joy and time with your community.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Today I will be celebrating with my wife's mom's side of the family. Gonna be a long day of endurance for me haha. Good thing I love my wife. We will spend time with my parents tomorrow. My mom was one of the many who were politically radicalized last year, so much so that she went out and bought a gun despite having zero interest in ever owning a gun beforehand. We are going to take her to "Get Some" in Orem where we are going to make freedom RING! 🔫🔫


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^ when I pressed the emoji it was a picture of a real gun just so we are all clear 😂


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Also a day of remembrance for the tragic event at the Pinedale Shopping Mall on this day in 1978. 

"oh the humanity"


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

backcountry said:


> Also a day of remembrance for the tragic event at the Pinedale Shopping Mall on this day in 1978.
> 
> "oh the humanity"


That was one of the funniest episodes of a TV show I can ever remember. 😂😂😂


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I watched that episode recently, it is still as funny as it was back then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Hopefully there are still people left who use hot boiling alchemy to make the worlds best Turkey's 

This one cooked for a mere 47 minutes, start to finish.









-DallanC


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

For all the rancher haters out there here is our Thanksgiving supper. Medium rare smoked prime rib.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks very good. 

I'll do a prime rib for Christmas dinner on the smoker. Has been marvelous the last 2 years.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee's....I better not show a pic of the deep fried chicken I cooked for the wife and I.  With the kids grown and on their own, they head out to the in-laws or spend the weekend out of town.

Christmas Eve is our big dinner with the entire family flooding into our home. I cook two 10 pound prim rib roasts (one deep fried and one traditional) and one ham. Not many scraps left to snack on the next day.

That rib and turkey look wonderful!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nothing brings a nation together, after a day of mourning turkeys falling from the sky, like the ritual of watching the world's most annoying television show character massacred live on television.

When mocking Millennials, remember they had to live through watching their childhood mascot stabbed to death by police on that fateful day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Nothing brings a nation together, after a day of mourning turkeys falling from the sky, like the ritual of watching the world's most annoying television show character massacred live on television.
> 
> When mocking Millennials, remember they had to live through watching their childhood mascot stabbed to death by police on that fateful day.


HAhaha thats awesome. I never saw that before. But, when you mentioned turkeys falling from the sky, I thought your video was going to be from one of the funniest things to ever air on TV:






-DallanC


----------

